# 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

Guys im putting together a 3 inch exhaust for my VR6T mk3, which muffuler should i get???


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (TheBox)*

the blue one


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (TBT-Syncro)*

This one fits well
http://www.muscleexhaust.com/c...d=711
They have great prices on Magnaflow Cats and Reso as well.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (MKII16v)*

I have a similar muffler to that, although mine is center inlet & center outlet. Sounds great too!


----------



## cocovr6t (Jul 17, 2005)

on my 3 inch straight pipe exaust i put a magnaflow muffler and it sound very good!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_I have a similar muffler to that, although mine is center inlet & center outlet. Sounds great too!

yea me too..got mine at summit racing for a hair under 80 bucks ..sounds great too


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (Vdubsolo)*

none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my VRT was a straight pipe 3" all the way back. sounded like a boat.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (onelow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelow2dr* »_none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my VRT was a straight pipe 3" all the way back. sounded like a boat. 

agreed...a very _angry_ boat


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (FMF)*

How about tips?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (VR6OOM)*

ok so ill go with a Magnaflow but what size should i get, and what about offset inlet and outlet


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
agreed...a very _angry_ boat

more like a 747 taking off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
muffler... who needs a muffler?











_Modified by Jimbo1080 at 9:03 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (Jimbo1080)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbo1080* »_
more like a 747 taking off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
muffler... who needs a muffler?









Sound clip?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (VR6OOM)*

The one I linked to works great. I ordered all my exhaust components from that company last night. My Vr6t will be silent.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Sound clip?









I'll get one up eventually.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (MKII16v)*

sweet


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (TheBox)*

magniflow 3" straight through muffler. had it on my 1.8t and both vr's.


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Sound clip?









i'll get one by next week hopefully, the turbo goes on in 3 days... so its getting exciting!!!








hopefully i wont run into any problems (what the heck am i thinking?







)
but i'll be running at 2.5" instead of 3", purposely limiting myself because i dont want to spend more money making my car go fast. but it should sound good


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I use a borla xr-1


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (onelow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelow2dr* »_none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my VRT was a straight pipe 3" all the way back. sounded like a boat. 

I'm full-on fishing boat style at idle


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (cabzilla)*

borla.....thats what i have aon my vrt 3" sounds beautiful, not to loud before turbo spools!!!


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

Magnaflow all the way, i have 3 inch on my GTI and it's got a really mean growel after about 3g's also have had many complements on it.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (veearesixxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veearesixxer* »_Magnaflow all the way, i have 3 inch on my GTI and it's got a really mean growel after about 3g's also have had many complements on it.

How is the drown in the car while crusing


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

Weel before i had straight pipe which was just insane loud, but now i have this system and it's really not bad at all, I can talk to passengers without raising my voice and the noise hasnt gotten old yet.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (veearesixxer)*

Sweet!


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

magnaflow 3inch cat and header as well, the whole system was made by me, but someone just came out with a full 3inch for mk3's cant remember who but good luck!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (veearesixxer)*

^^^that's what I have: 3" TB, with a big glasspack in the center tunnel and a 18 x 4 x 6 (IIRC) Magnaflow exhaust. Nice mellow sound around town, shuts up nicely on the freeway for the longhaul drives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

maganflow 3'' 16'' body 5 by 8 oval..center in and out... use them all the time for 3'' audi and VRT's love them...best sounding i've installed


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

I WANT SOME PICS DAMN-IT!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

ok ok calm down!...this is on a 98 audi a4..3'' turbo back...muffler is mid car..."


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Funny my girl and a few of my friends say my car sounds like a jet when I go in to boost..I kinda agree lol..Here are some pics of my 3inch TB
Its custom 3inch SS, all V-band flanges with a dyno max 18" resonator, 13" Magnaflow cat, TT over axle piece 3" unfinished Magnaflow muffler..
All pipe and flanges were bought from ATP 
Muffler,cat,resonator were bought from Summit 
Over axle piee is from TT
DP:








Cat & Reso:








The whole exhaust system clamped together:









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I WANT SOME PICS DAMN-IT!

















Andrew..this was for you..I put myself in your shoes..and realized i like to see pictures too










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:20 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Isn't the TT over-axle piece aluminized steel? Or did you have them make you a stainless one?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 3 inch exhaust???? VR6 T (TheBox)*


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_Isn't the TT over-axle piece aluminized steel? Or did you have them make you a stainless one?

Its aluminized steel


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*









This is pretty close to what hangs out under my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*









Vibrant, varies in sizes comes dual tip too almost like the stock vr muffler. Stainless, 5yr warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

^ Me Like. 
Btw John...nice exhaust...and my name is Adam.







...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_^ Me Like. 
Btw John...nice exhaust...and my name is Adam.







...










oh damn..I wrote adam at first..but for some reason edited it?? my neighbor andrew was over here talking to me while i was writing and well ..wellI f-ed up..sorry..










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 9:28 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
oh damn..I wrote adam at first..but for some reason edited it?? my neighbor andrew was over here talking to me while i was writing and well ..wellI f-ed up..sorry..











It's ok mang.


----------



## wicked2.0 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Does anyone know the part number and price of the TT over axle peice?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (wicked2.0)*

Does anyone know the part number and price of the TT over axle peice? [/QUOTE]

no but C2 now make it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2987400


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

running this on my car in 3" dual tip, havent heard it yet car is almost done


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

You should get a dynomax muffler, plain and simple, sounds way better than magnaflow or borla.


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_You should get a dynomax muffler, plain and simple, sounds way better than magnaflow or borla.
idk man, borla on any vr6 sounds sick IMO...


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*

i say straight pipe it...it sounds better haha


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

magnaflow 100%


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

bumpity, im comptimplating adding a muffler, all i have is straight right now.. well tahst what i will have once i get my project done


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_You should get a dynomax muffler, plain and simple, sounds way better than magnaflow or borla.


----------



## cardshockey31 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I'll second the dynomax, it sounds pretty mean...


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*

Borla is meant for muscle car V8's, on anything else it sounds pretty sick, as in horrible. But dynomax is the best I've heard.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_Borla is meant for muscle car V8's, on anything else it sounds pretty sick, as in horrible. But dynomax is the best I've heard.

how much can you get a dynomax 3 incher for?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weak VR)*

Its hard to make a VR sound bad, especially a turbo one. I don't think its a huge deal what muffler you use.


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

x2


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Weak VR)*

I wanna say that a dynomax ultraflow muffler can run anywhere from 70 or 80 bucks to upwards of 120. I haven't seen a dynomax muffler any more expensive than that.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*

hmm, just curoius cause i would like to get the borla xr-1 too.. and thats expensive


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

hey where are you ordering your 3 inch ss piping from? any good places with decnet prices?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Weak VR)*

vibrant is cheap...


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

tectonics is $125 just called about it c2 will not answer calls or e mails.I guess tectonics might have to take my money but want a stainless not aluminized steel.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_vibrant is cheap...

any others? i did a search and i mostly found civic mufflers....


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

No you don't want stainless. It may look nice at first but it will eventually either turn blue or green then it just looks nasty. Get anything but stainless.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_No you don't want stainless. It may look nice at first but it will eventually either turn blue or green then it just looks nasty. Get anything but stainless.








get stainless it wont rust..dont listen to this clown..


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Borlas SS STRAIGHT THRUE Borla muffler works GREAT!Sounds insane.this is what you are hearing on both cars in this vid.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84H2Z9VpyHM
Borla actually sounds awesome,and is the only muffler I ever use due to excellent quality,flow and sound.You can actually look right thrue the muffler,no "S-bend" at all internally.


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 9:33 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

cant view it now, but ill check it out when I get home!


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Ok, I never said it would rust. I said it will turn it different colors and end up looking nasty. I know plenty of people who have had this problem in the past and they steer clear of stainless now. It might look better at first but in the end it ends up not looking so hot.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*

Can you explain then why all top of the line exhaust systems are made of stainless steel if it is so junky?My autotech stainless I had on my old jetta looked like it was still new after 4 years before I sold the car.Stainless hands down is the best ubless it is 409 stainless steel which is better than aluminized steel but nowhere as good as 304stainless.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Here's my old exhaust before I went turbo and fabbed my own 3" system; Neuspeed T304 stainless cat-back, daily-driven for a bit less than four years...
























The corrosion is superficial though; this system lasted longer than any non-stainless system I've ever had, and was still fine when I removed it, just not pretty. Winters are tough on cars where I live, road salt is murder!


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

All I know is all of my friends that I know have had their stainless steel systems turn blue, orange, and green. Plus the fact that stainless steel exhaust systems make your car look like a *****. But hey if that's the look you're goin for then by all menas go for it, but I'd steer clear of stainless exhaust from the experiences that I have personally witnessed.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*

who cares what color it turns..Its not like its really going to be seen anyway..and besides SS wont rust..


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Sounds like cheaper 409 stainless steel rather then 304.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Tai I know I saw more specifics about the setup on that gti running sds...just wanted to know more about that setup. Anymore info on it?


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (turboit)*

got my exhaust stuff in the mail last week!
3 inch ss piping, a few 3 inch clamps, magnaflow 3 inch 4x8 center/center muffler, magnaflow 3 inch tip, c2 oap 3 icn medral bent pipe. all i need now is the flange to bolt up to my 20 squared 3 ich downpipe! ohh yeah and a welder...and some pencil rod to make the hangers!


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Ok like I said it DOESN'T rust, yes, but it will turn colors and just personally I'd stay away from it but if you like it and it works good for you then I'd stick with it, but I'll steer clear of it. Besides stainless is more expensive.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*

Don't buy Vibrant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_Ok like I said it DOESN'T rust, yes, but it will turn colors and just personally I'd stay away from it but if you like it and it works good for you then I'd stick with it, but I'll steer clear of it. Besides stainless is more expensive. 


why does it changing colors turn you off?
lol kind of of pointless, colors dont affect performance or longevity whatsoever.
Even tho I am doing mine in aluminized..Stainless is definitely superior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (doobsta)*

Hopefully JR is working on the VR right now, matter a fact I might have to cruise down to Benz-o and check the progress...


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my collection so far.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

3 inch exhaust will be made the begining of next week with a Magnaflow muffler pics will follow next week


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Here's a write up I did on the 3 inch down pipe back exhaust I built for my car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3161912 With a cat, resonator, small Borla muffler and a big Magnaflow muffler it's still pretty loud at idle and drones bad when driving. That's without tips, we'll see how it is with tips, I'm sure it will help.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (momoVR6)*

turboit,sent you IM


----------

